

Facebook changes everyone's listed emails to 'Facebook.com' - kgermino
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/la-fi-tn-facebook-changes-emails-20120625,0,5342947.story

======
eridius
This is rather shocking. It's bad enough that Facebook periodically changes
privacy settings, but this time they're changing the actual personal
information listed in your profile. There's really only one reason I still
have a Facebook account, and it's so old friends can find my current contact
information if they need it. I really wish a viable competitor would appear
and provide me an alternate option.

~~~
baddox
I understand your sentiment, but at least the @facebook email address sends
incoming messages to your Facebook notification center. The switch shouldn't
have been automatic, but it is a fairly slick and useful feature.

~~~
eridius
If by "useful feature" you mean "absolute abomination". If someone tries to
send me an email and it goes to my notification center, I will _never see it_.
That completely destroys the entire point of me listing my email on my
profile.

~~~
baddox
Again, you're just talking about the _automatic switch_ , which I also think
is an abomination. I was talking about the @facebook email feature itself,
which for someone who uses facebook (unlike yourself) is a reasonable feature.

~~~
eridius
"at least" means that, even though the automatic switch was a bad idea, "at
least" it's still doing something useful.

Except its not. It's actively counterproductive. Anyone who tries to send to
that address will incorrectly believe I will see their message, and yet I
never will. For people like you it may be useful, but for people like me it is
an anti-feature. That address should _never_ have been made visible on my
profile without my express permission.

~~~
baddox
Again, the only problem here is that they automatically switched the email
address on your profile. If it was opt-in, then people who actually use
facebook and want the feature (not you, clearly) can use it.

~~~
eridius
Even if they didn't automatically hide my old email address, merely making the
@facebook.com one visible on my profile is an anti-feature. So no, the problem
isn't that they automatically switched my visible email address, it's that
they enabled a "feature" for me _at all_ that turns out to be an anti-feature.
Removing my real email from my profile was just the icing on that shit
sandwich.

~~~
baddox
It's ludicrous to call that an "anti-feature." The feature may very well have
been active on your account for years without you even knowing. Yet again, the
only bad thing is their choice to replace your personal email address with
their own.

------
jfoutz
It's spam prevention. Since you can't actually receive email from an external
source without screwing around with privacy settings, most mail will just
bounce. Since there's no IMAP or even POP suport, the mail that does get
through will be left unread.

~~~
learc83
I don't think it's very effective spam prevention. gmail.com and yahoo.com
alone account for a large percentage of email addresses. Just add a few more
to the list of domains to try, and there is a high probability you'll get
something through.

~~~
kgermino
jfoutz appears to be joking.

------
jquery
This is a major breach of trust.

~~~
drivingmenuts
This is a major breach of trust that no one has any right to be surprised by.

Seriously, why is everyone so surprised every time this happens? Are we
collectively saying "There's no way they'll every make everyone agree to
<insert breach here>"?

~~~
vladd
Because most people fail to learn from the past.

[http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/03/07/234204/facebook-
foun...](http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/03/07/234204/facebook-founder-
accused-of-hacking-into-rivals-email)

------
biafra
Facebook has notifications for almost anything that happens on their site
which might be interesting for me to know about.

Why on earth do they not notify me about emails to my @facebook.com address?

------
instakill
It seems that Facebook as a company has an OCD to keep changing shit. If not
interfaces then API methods.

------
gte910h
Mine didn't get changed?

Perhaps this is just for people without an email?

~~~
mike-cardwell
I had a hidden email. They added an unhidden facebook.com email address for
me. I've just gone and hid it.

~~~
res0nat0r
Your facebook.com email address was exposed with the same permissions as your
profile. My personal email is still visible to my friends only, and my
facebook.com address is exposed to only me when I check just now.

Also anyone who can see your profile knows your facebook.com address already,
as it is the same as the URL to your profile.

~~~
zerohp
Yes, exactly. That's why its so stupid for them to hide my other email
addresses from my friends. I listed them specifically because they are
alternate means of contacting me.

My personal email addresses were exposed to my friends, but when this change
occurred they were hidden on my profile and only the facebook.com address was
shown.

------
tubbo
This is NOT shocking enough to be posted every fucking time you see a
newspaper write about it.

